# Taper Jig ... make or buy



## Mcluma (20 Jan 2012)

I'm in need of a taper cut jig. and see that axminster sells one for £16.30.

They are simple to make, so what should I do, make or buy ?


----------



## MickCheese (20 Jan 2012)

I have the Axminster one. So my decision was to buy.

Mick


----------



## RogerP (20 Jan 2012)

As you say they are easy enough to make but how much of your time does £16.30 buy? Could you make one in that time with an allowance for materials?

My guess is not much and no ... so buy


----------



## Chems (20 Jan 2012)

All you need is a hinge and two bits of wood and some method to lock it in place.


----------



## AnselmFraser (29 Jan 2012)

We buy because we are a furniture school . So I think that if you are on your own and time is not a cosideration , make one . If there are employees /students in your workshop buy one , this way if there is an accident with the jig it is NOT your fault . The professional jig has a BS number and thus has been through the necessary safety tests . 
All best .
Anselm.


----------



## seaco (1 Feb 2012)

Made my own fairly simple...


----------



## Mcluma (2 Feb 2012)

That is a nice one,

this morning i had to buy some stuff from axminster, and i still had the taper jig in my basket, so i thought well hell, just buy it


----------



## The Bear (2 Feb 2012)

I wish my unisaw was as clean as that

Mark


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (2 Feb 2012)

Make one if you think you may enjoy it, if you can do better with the hour it takes and don't think you will enjoy it, make it!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Apr 2013)

The Bear":1v8yz12m said:


> I wish my unisaw was as clean as that
> 
> Mark


  I wish my kitchen was as clean as that!


----------



## inkyblue (8 Apr 2013)

If I had a biesmeyer on mine, I'd keep it clean like that!


----------



## The Bear (8 Apr 2013)

Mines still dirty and now you're making me feel bad inky

Mark


----------



## inkyblue (8 Apr 2013)

Don't Mark. Mine's never been clean!


----------

